# Random Pictures Thread Part II



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2007)

Continued from here.


----------



## watt4 (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Coop (Sep 10, 2007)

Pic I snapped in spring this year.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2007)

From a former insulator collection of mine:






This poor insulator (an N.E.G.M. CD267.5) probably needed an aspirin the size of a control spire after coming out of its mould. It has an unusual protruding inclusion, apparently a small iron object, sticking out of its side. Not surprisingly, that's exactly where the glass fractured & flaked off, revealing the culprit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2007)

"*Deformed woman's leg-shaped lamp being irradiated by the exposed plutonium cores of broken bowling balls*"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2007)

"*Lamp floating in a wall urinator*"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2007)

"*Lamp learns it's gay and is sad it can't use regular light bulbs.*"


----------



## DM51 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL, Led M, where can I get some of whatever stuff it was you were taking when you thought those up?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2007)

Just go to your local Right-Aid, Longs Drugs, Wallgreens, or Bartell Drugs and get your hands on some Vick's Ny-Quil...JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Just go to your local Right-Aid, Longs Drugs, Wallgreens, or Bartell Drugs and get your hands on some Vick's Ny-Quil...JUST KIDDING!!!




Hmmmmm, Why am I thinking about Denis Leary all of a sudden??


----------



## DM51 (Sep 16, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> ... get your hands on some Vick's *Ny-Quil*...


LOL, do you think he means Nyogel? I would never have dreamed it would have such an effect. Must get some.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 19, 2007)

DM51 said:


> LOL, do you think he means Nyogel? I would never have dreamed it would have such an effect. Must get some.


 
New meaning to the term "Get Lubricated!"


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## ernsanada (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## jtice (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are stunning.
That is the area of the US I would most like to see some day.

~John


----------



## Grox (Sep 22, 2007)

Recent pictures I have taken.

Melbourne at night:






Spring is beginning:


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 22, 2007)

above is result of freezing fog. Around here the indian name for it is pronounced Poo-koo-nip

Summer brings out the bloom of the Nevada caktus


----------



## Coop (Sep 22, 2007)

Ran into this little guy this morning. A few meters away was his buddy, who was almost twice as big, but I couldn't get to him to take a pic without damaging this ones web, so I just let him be...


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here are some of my favorite pics I shot within the last year.
Shots from Hawaii, Nevada and New England area.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hope you enjoy the photos from around Nevada. Enjoy so much seeing yours

Couple more Nevada catus in bloom.














Lake Spooner next to lake Tahoe. notice ducks?






beautiful Lake Tahoe






more Lake Tahoe, water is so clear can see the depth of water many places. Clarity of water reminds of Caribbean 





Alpine level water fall near Markleeville Ca. side of Sierra's 






Downieville area in the gold rush district Ca. side of sierra


















Nevada high plains desert, six mile canyon near Virgina City.
Many old western movies shot on location around here including "The misfits" in Dayton with Marilyn Monroe & Clark Gable


----------



## litew8 (Sep 22, 2007)

Easter Island


----------



## Nitro (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome shots guys! :twothumbs Makes me want to take another road trip.

Here are some shots of our trip to Florida (Gulf Side) last spring. We came back through The Great Smoky Mountains.

Longboat Key where we stayed.

























Somewhere in North Carolina where we stopped for lunch.





They don't call them "The Great Smoky Mountains" for nothing.








































Clingmans Dome (Elevation 6643 Feet)





Once the cloud on the right rolled in we couldn't see anything. Kinda scary driving down in complete fog. 





Gatlinburg where we stayed.






























Enjoy
.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## chesterqw (Sep 23, 2007)

sick(the good meaning) pictures dudes!!!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 23, 2007)

This is from my balcony a cloudy day...





Sunset from the coast (westcoast)
_REMOVED_

Hesers from the other side of the bay where Im living

_REMOVED_
Took a trip with my motorcycle in the forest
_REMOVED_

Same bike trip, at a lake
_REMOVED_

"Dansih-Falls"
_REMOVED_


----------



## jimjones3630 (Sep 23, 2007)

the "Dansih-Falls" photo nice effect capturing flowing water with sense of "motion." Hard to get with the background in focus without a tripod.


----------



## Empath (Sep 23, 2007)

I suppose there always has to be someone to serve as the "wet blanket"; and that would be me.

I'd think that offering you a thread to post your photo *galleries* was beyond the scope of the intent of the thread. Indeed, we'd likely have denied using our board to support your *galleries.*

Pictures? Great! Photo galleries, such as now exists, excludes the slower connections. I'm on broadband, and even with that I had to sit and wait for each individual image to load. I just thought I'd mention it.

A thread showing random pictures that you find interesting can be enjoyable. A thread showing your galleries is a bit much.

A link to your galleries, rather than images, could accomplish the same thing.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, this is not a random picture, but it's related to photography.
Here is an awesome video on how professional lenses are made!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7_wL0ZZi6k


----------



## Coop (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to the zoo and took some nice pics


----------



## Arkayne (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw this cat eating a shrub and took a shot


----------



## WNG (Oct 4, 2007)

Continuing with the animal theme....

This little squirrel was completely unafraid of humans. Came up to everybody within inches, I almost petted it on the head.






"Thumbnailed to reduce forum posting size"


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 4, 2007)

Lets keep the images sizes within the limits of the rules.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 4, 2007)

Plant stuff.






City of Hamburg


----------



## Nitro (Oct 6, 2007)

*How about a clown?*


----------



## LowBat (Oct 17, 2007)

So much for the Norman Rockwell image of a boy scout helping an old lady across the street. This granny got herself an electric wheelchair and is lining up to make a left turn.


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 17, 2007)

Nitro said:


> *How about a clown?*


From the thing hanging from the mirror should I assume a Catholic clown? And why the left-right reversal?


----------



## WildChild (Oct 17, 2007)

A picture I took last year of the Orléan island, Québec, Canada from Beaumont on the south shore of the St-Laurent River


----------



## Coop (Oct 17, 2007)

My brother-in-laws little girl... Just a day old in this pic. just 1.5 days old at the time of posting...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 24, 2007)

Weird garbage can. The patterns aren't printed on but actually punched through the metal.


----------



## PEU (Nov 26, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Well, this is not a random picture, but it's related to photography.
> Here is an awesome video on how professional lenses are made!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7_wL0ZZi6k



very interesting video. Thanks


Pablo


----------



## scuba (Nov 29, 2007)

Confident little bird!


----------



## Zot (Nov 29, 2007)

Kiessling.
Wow, great green colors on those plants. Eyecatching and vibrant.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanx 
I lucked out with that shot. Unfortunately I can't say I planned it


----------



## Zot (Nov 29, 2007)

So are those leaves running on primaries or rechargables?


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 29, 2007)

They are running on some odd fuel cell that only needs some water


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 29, 2007)

I managed to get out to my Mojave shack at the end of Tvod Rd. for Thanksgiving, and snapped this one of my Sotz air-tight wood stove with the door open. Kept me from freezing!






Larry


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 30, 2007)

A toad I came across during a night hike:






That little bugger landed on my sofa:






That one came on top of the stone just to show off  :


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Dec 2, 2007)

My Avatar!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2007)

The only tree in the immediate neighbourhood that exhibits autumn colors.





Same as above; 14x telephoto was used.

My electric wheelchair has been broken & in the shop since 10-26-07, so I'm essentially housebound and cannot cruise the area looking for other trees with color.
These photographs were taken from the front porch just a short time ago this morning.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 12, 2007)

Not far from the trees in the photographs in the last post, they're erecting some type of structure with a wooden frame.
This photograph was taken from the front porch just a short time ago this morning.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 12, 2007)

That looks like a roller coaster in your back yard!


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 6, 2008)

This is the closet So Cal gets to snow.....Hail!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ernsanada (Jan 7, 2008)

We found this on one of our airplanes.

This is a picture of the right nose gear tire.

One of the mechanics on nightshift put a valve stem cap on one of the bolts that hold the rim together!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 7, 2008)

Uh, was there a nut under that valve stem cap? I can't tell from the pic. :sweat:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 7, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Uh, was there a nut under that valve stem cap? I can't tell from the pic. :sweat:




You are correct but part of the threads of the bolt stick out above the nut.


----------



## Illum (Jan 7, 2008)

just happened to be on the desktop, listed under hotwire


----------



## will (Jan 7, 2008)

Burrowing Owl, Southern Florida






Florida Iguana


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 8, 2008)

We have a cappucino machine at work and also have a healthy competitive streak for the best froth and coffee image. Without trying, my boss randomly ended up with the MGM logo on his!!!






COMPLETELY A FLUKE!!!

Also, my P3D Q5 and some goalposts on a foggy eve in Eltham, UK.






Nice night for torches!!


Be lucky...


----------



## WNG (Jan 11, 2008)

While it was -25C with wind chill outside, my girlfriend and I tucked into the Marche Jean Talon Farmer's Market to pick up some goodies. 
These were some very sweet tomatoes.






A shot of a cool cheese shop logo. "Cheese, Grommit!" 
(one worker got irate and demanded I stop taking pics of the logo. How friendly of him to the tourists! So we bought cheese next door. Take that Cheese Nazi.)


----------



## Arkayne (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## bobisculous (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is one from my trip to Chicago. Taken from the top of Sears Tower, I call it "Systematic Chaos" as the second I saw this in my lens, I thought of a particular bands album named such...






And then from my recent trip to Las Vegas, here is inside the Luxor. I was not aware it was entirely hollow down the center like this. What a waste of space! Sorry for the blurryness...






-C


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 15, 2008)

Some can't help but play with their food....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2008)

Same as above (taken on 12-12-07), but in a more complete condition now.


----------



## deathkenli (Jan 29, 2008)

visible + IR


----------



## Empyfree (Jan 29, 2008)

I originally posted this in a seperate thread, but then found this one and realised it belonged here. I'll close the other thread if I can find it! This is my shot from the top of the Empire State Building looking out towards New Jersey. I've had this printed out onto a 60x40" canvas for my bedroom wall, it looks awesome!

I've got more pictures on my website at www.at-holmes.com feel free to browse.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jan 30, 2008)

TV tower on the top of the mountain Jested. Looks like a big candle at night


----------



## Empyfree (Jan 30, 2008)

They just want you to believe it's a TV tower, we all know that its actually the top of Dr Evils secret lair, and that the whole central part of the mountain makes up the body of the the rocket!


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jan 31, 2008)

It might be a flashlight that a GIANT alien put down on the ground bezel side down because it was designed without much thought and can't tailstand! Once face down the light was obscured and the alien forgot about it.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 31, 2008)

- Chris


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 1, 2008)

Cute picture, Gimpy! Is that an almond or a walnut in his mouth? The squirrels in my area turn their noses up at walnuts!


----------



## Arkayne (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is my Empire State pic from years ago.






I was back in NYC last year and visited the Empire again. During the climb to the top, I saw this empty room that looked really cool!






At the top, this one-legged pigeon landed right in front of me.


----------



## RA40 (Feb 1, 2008)

Edited.

Temple in Kumamoto during spring '06. Had hoped to have seen the cherry blossoms but the season had shifted a week some odd later. Wanted the challenge of removing people and I stopped once I reached a certain point. Still some small details to clean-up but was generally satisfied. 

Before:





After:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 1, 2008)

RA40, please reduce the size of your photos in post #75 above. The maximum permitted size is 800 x 600 pixels. These are 1,000 x 750 and 1,000 x 630, which is too large.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Feb 2, 2008)

Those are great before and after shots RA40. It's funny how the shadows of the people remain even after they "took a walk" [I'm not trying to be critcal here]. Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## RA40 (Feb 2, 2008)

LED_Thrift said:


> Those are great before and after shots RA40. It's funny how the shadows of the people remain even after they "took a walk". Looks like a beautiful place.



It still needs some massaging for continuity. I adjusted the shadows during the resize.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 2, 2008)

Double Rainbow!

I had to take these quick because it was fading fast. Maybe there were two pots of gold! Taken back in 03/01/2004

1. The second rainbow is not as prominent but you can still see it.





2. It was almost in my back yard!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, RA40. That's clever work you've done on those pics.


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 2, 2008)

light_emitting_dude said:


> Double Rainbow!
> 
> I had to take these quick because it was fading fast. Maybe there were two pots of gold! Taken back in 03/01/2004



Awesome! It's not very often you get to see one, much less two rainbows, and have a camera to catch it all. Nice one!


----------



## LED_Thrift (Feb 2, 2008)

RA40 said:


> It still needs some massaging for continuity. I adjusted the shadows during the resize.


 
Looks really great now.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Feb 2, 2008)

light_emitting_dude said:


> Double Rainbow!
> 
> I had to take these quick because it was fading fast. Maybe there were two pots of gold! Taken back in 03/01/2004


 
It looks like one rainbow has the red on the outside of the arc, and the other has the red on the inside of the arc! Really cool.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 2, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cute picture, Gimpy! Is that an almond or a walnut in his mouth? The squirrels in my area turn their noses up at walnuts!



Peanut actually. He was drying his feet in that shot since I made him come get the nuts through the snow.

- Chris


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 3, 2008)

LED_Thrift said:


> It looks like one rainbow has the red on the outside of the arc, and the other has the red on the inside of the arc! Really cool.



That is correct. In the event on a double rainbow they actually mirror each other.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't want hot link the image, but my wife found these creepy chocolate baby lollipops on Amazon.

- Chris


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 6, 2008)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> I don't want hot link the image, but my wife found these creepy chocolate baby lollipops on Amazon.
> 
> - Chris


 
Who in their right mind would lick something that looks like a baby?!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 9, 2008)

There's got to be a connection here... :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 9, 2008)

Sometimes.... all you need is a hug.


----------



## mechBgon (Feb 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Sometimes.... all you need is a hug.


 
And other times, a nice tickly kiss


----------



## katsyonak (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## CanDo (Feb 13, 2008)

_Original title: Wildlife Photography - CPF Member Promo!_

Hey everyone,

Dual-purpose post here: Promote my photo website and see what sort of photos you guys have taken.

I recently launched my photography website, Loon Echo Photography here: http://gallery.funditor.org/ .

Because CPF members have helped me a bunch, I'm having a sale. If you see a photo in the gallery that you like, you can follow this special link, and get a 10" print for $12 with free shipping ($23 regular price). I'm planning on letting the offer run for about a week, but we'll see how it goes.

 A preview:














Please, share your photos, and if you have one, share your photo website. If you want to exchange links, let me know.

I'd like to hear what you guys think both about my photos and my website. Constructive criticism very welcome.

Best Regards,

CanDo


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 13, 2008)

EDIT: Text no longer applicable.

CanDo - Good look with your website - I particularly like the frog!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics, CanDo!

Sometime back I put this one in one of the threads. My son snapped this with an old Canon Elph through a view window at the NC Zoo. No editing of any kind.






Geoff


----------



## CanDo (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome! What sort of cat is that?!


----------



## Chuck289 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think thats a polar bear :thinking:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, that guy's a polar bear taking a dive.

Geoff


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 14, 2008)

Chuck289 said:


> I think thats a polar bear :thinking:



Nope - Just a cartesian bear, after a co-ordinate transform


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2008)

Flowering trees in our driving strip, 03-02-08.
Looks like the trees have been snowed on, but this is not the case.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 3, 2008)

Do the trees usually bloom this early? 
This winter has been too warm here, not enough snow, and the snow we did get melted too fast. Two weeks ago it was warm and we took a canoe on the Pequannock River!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2008)

In this part of the country, I believe the trees are supposed to bloom at this time of the year.
I've also seen cherry trees in bloom in Seattle WA. USA in late-February as well - this is also normal.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2008)

It's payback time...:devil:


----------



## DM51 (Mar 4, 2008)

That is an astonishing picture - is it genuine, or a montage?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2008)

It's genuine. Apparently the bird understands that he can't be harmed by the hawk if he's clamped onto his back, and he also gets the chance to peck at the hawk's head. He might be defending a nearby nest. Smart bird!


----------



## DM51 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've seen corvids harrass raptors before, mobbing them to try to make them go away - but that is quite extraordinary. 

Apologies to all for the minor hijack - but many thanks PW for that amazing pic.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 4, 2008)

That red-winged blackbird is brave - and probably getting the ride of his life. GREAT PICTURE! Thanks PhotonWrangler.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Nap time*


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Sunset at Siesta Beach on Christmas.....beautiful. I love it here, I wish I had moved years ago.*



*



*


----------



## Burgess (Mar 7, 2008)

to PhotonWrangler --


Such an incredible photograph ! :thumbsup:


Did you take it yourself ?



Regardless, thank you for sharing it with us.

:twothumbs ___ :kewlpics:

_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2008)

Burgess, I can't claim credit for that photo. I would've liked to have been there in person though! I love it when the underdog gets the upper hand!


----------



## skalomax (Mar 7, 2008)

Found this little bugger outside.
Not sure what kind of spider is it, maybe a brown widow?


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know much about spiders (except maybe that spiders are not insects) but your picture reminded me of a picture I took 6 months ago while walking the dog. I took it with my cell phone camera and was afraid the spider will jump on me or something, so that's why the picture is the way it is:





Check out the trapped fly.

Maybe someone with better knowledge of spiders can tell us what they are?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2008)

The house across the courtyard from here still has their Christmas lights up...on 03-13-08...oops!!!


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 13, 2008)

The kids:


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 13, 2008)

The view out of my kitchen window this past Sunday morning (the drifts are about 5 feet high):


----------



## easilyled (Mar 13, 2008)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> *Nap time*



What a gorgeous dog. Makes me want to get one.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nikki says thank you for the nice comment. I just can't imagine my life without my Lab. She is my little shadow, my protector, my baby. I love her so much.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Mar 14, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> The view out of my kitchen window this past Sunday morning (the drifts are about 5 feet high):


 

*YIKES!!! Makes me glad I moved to Florida. Up north where I came from got more snow this season than in the last 12 years! I moved just in time.*


----------



## chimo (Mar 16, 2008)

Bluray laser bouncing inside my watch crystal.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 16, 2008)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> *Nap time*



That almost looks like my dog. Beautiful! I'll get some pics.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2008)

Goodbye corridor.
This is a corridor (my sister calls it a "breeze way") in the structure kitty corner from ours; since I'll be moving away soon, it seemed only fitting to post this photograph.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 30, 2008)

We went on holiday for Easter and forgot the kids night lights!

But after a few twists and adding a couple of Fenixes ( L1D CE and L1S)

Voila, night lights par excellance!






Both on low, the L1S lasted two nights and the L1D CE three.


Now they want these all the time!!!

Must pick up a couple more torches when I get the chance!




Be Lucky...


----------



## Illum (Mar 30, 2008)

I had to chuckle when this image popped up while I was doing some hard drive cleaning...WadeF at his best. I grabbed the "butt-pill" in, saved it....and decide to post it here


:laughing:


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 30, 2008)

That is a GREAT image


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I had to chuckle when this image popped up while I was doing some hard drive cleaning...WadeF at his best. I grabbed the "butt-pill" in, saved it....and decide to post it here
> :laughing:


 
I'm going to PM my buddy Wade, he's going to love that image with the butt-pill in place. :lolsign:


----------



## WadeF (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Monocrom.  Glad everyone got a kick out of the picture, I had fun taking it.


----------



## Illum (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm sure you had more fun taking the other image...where is it, where is it...ah ha:nana:
Priesto!


your killing me with that pic


Chimo, do you have a higher resolution of the watch pic, the reflecting effect is absolutely stunning:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Thanks for the heads up Monocrom.  Glad everyone got a kick out of the picture, I had fun taking it.


 
No problem Wade. 

Although I still think a headlamp is best for reading.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 19, 2008)

The irony of this photo was striking. The driver survived btw.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 19, 2008)

That is a great picture!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 19, 2008)

No, it's just shredded stuff from the shredded shredder.


----------



## dulridge (Apr 19, 2008)

Josh the poodle doing his infamous dead dog impression.






Called Joshua but usually known as squashua from his habit of getting underfoot so usually answered to squishy.

I used to detest poodles till I met this guy. He died aged 17yr 6months a couple of years ago.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never seen a poodle with a light brown nose before. He looks like he's wearing a clown nose! :laughing:


----------



## dulridge (Apr 19, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've never seen a poodle with a light brown nose before. He looks like he's wearing a clown nose! :laughing:



I'd not noticed that - Can't say I noticed it in his life either till you mentioned it.

2 explanations

1) He was 17 when this was taken
2) It was a crappy camera

This is the original shot so I'll check the other pics of him. Having checked this you are not going to believe that I'd never noticed before but this is the case. If you'd asked me, I'd have said his nose was black. Here's a pic of him taken two years earlier when he was urgently in need of a haircut. The light brown nose is still in evidence. I cannot believe that I'd never noticed but I hadn't.






And here's his successor who is a little bit bigger  Squishy was a toy poodle - Fizz here is a giant Schnauzer and one of the nicest dogs I've ever come across.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 20, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The house across the courtyard from here still has their Christmas lights up...on 03-13-08...oops!!!



I never take off my christmas's lights...


----------



## Changchung (Apr 20, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'm sure you had more fun taking the other image...where is it, where is it...ah ha:nana:
> Priesto!
> your killing me with that pic
> 
> ...



Hahhahahahahhhaa :duck::duh2:


----------



## 1 what (Apr 22, 2008)

Help !
I've become obsessed with Gatlights.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Illum (Apr 23, 2008)

someones gone AWOL by that pic...
or a bad case of indigestion...over half of the second divisions disappeared


----------



## Robocop (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe someone here can help me find information on a pic from this thread....

I can not find the pic. but I think it was in this thread where I saw it first. I remember it was a pic of a natural water source surrounded by stone ruins. I may not be correct but believe it was from Roman times. The water pit was very deep and crystal clear. It was very beautiful and I wanted to show my g/f as she has travelled the world and never heard of such a place.

Anyone remember this post I am thinking of....a very deep well type feature with some kind of stone ruins or maybe an ancient town surrounding it? Imagine a round well maybe 100 feet across with man made blocks bordering it...seems like it maybe was constantly filling or over flowing and I remember reading divers have never explored the bottom.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 24, 2008)

robo - did you look in the original Random Pictures thread?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2008)

The courtyard where I live at ~6:50am PDT today.
As you can see, I do not have a lot of "photo ops" here. :/


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 27, 2008)

Is that a sun glint on the house on the right or one of your lasers?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2008)

Naaa, that's a sodium vapour lamp - SOX (high pressure) I believe. 





Same as above; ~8:09pm PDT today.
The SOX lamp is on in this photograph as well.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 28, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> .... The courtyard where I live at ~6:50am PDT today.
> As you can see, I do not have a lot of "photo ops" here. :/


 
That's a nice-looking place to live.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2008)

Photograph of one of our kitty cats (Pookie) on the patio railing.
I often call him Garbear (pronounced "_*GAIR*'bare_" like "care bear"); after a TV character's pet.


----------



## Robocop (May 8, 2008)

Led Thrift yeah I just went through the entire first thread and could not find it. I may have been mistaken and saw it somewhere else but I did think it was on this thread somewhere. Regardless it was one of the most interesting places I have seen.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 9, 2008)

More torch painting in UK.

Somewhere near Bedford.

Fenix P3d - with and without red filter, Blue Lux ARC LS First Run and a bit of MagLed 2C for the treetops!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2220/2477290881_d34af54210_o.jpg



Be lucky....



_Over sized image changed to link_


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 9, 2008)

That is cool. Thanks Nyctophiliac.
and to Unforgiven for formating it.


----------



## Trashman (May 11, 2008)

One day last week, while working (as a messenger (car)) I saw this guy riding this triple decker bike. I totally wanted to see what he'd do when he had to come to a stop, but I never got the chance. However, while driving by him at the intersection of Olympic, Fairfax, and San Vincente in Los Angeles, I stuck my cell phone outside of my window and managed to snap a perfect picture. Not bad for a cell phone photo being snapped from a moving car (while driving), eh? In person, the bike looks a lot taller than in the photo.


----------



## cmacclel (May 11, 2008)

Wow Trashman.................I would'nt want to fall over with that [email protected][email protected]!

Mac


----------



## cmacclel (May 11, 2008)

Some of my OK shots

*Golden Gate at Night*






*Boston at Night*






*Swan*






*AirShow*


----------



## gollum (May 11, 2008)

sorry about the extremely craptacular cameraphone image.
just wanted to share the blacklight mod to my R1


----------



## 4sevens (May 11, 2008)

My recent random fav's


----------



## greenLED (May 11, 2008)

What caliber? :devil:



4sevens said:


>


----------



## 4sevens (May 11, 2008)

greenLED said:


> What caliber? :devil:


9mm hp


----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2008)

4sevens said:


> 9mm hp


 
So when you putting that thing up on eBay?


----------



## Illum (May 11, 2008)

A few picks of contour lines..


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 11, 2008)

4sevens: is that you in the Fenix-sponsored roadster?
Oh yeah, many good pictures there, thanks.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2008)

From the Commodore 64 computer demo "Mag Factor Three" that I wrote for the C=64 in mid-November 1992.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2008)

Also from the Commodore 64 computer demo "Mag Factor Three" that I wrote for the C=64 in mid-November 1992.
Those manhole cover-shaped things are sprites, skewed in the X-axis.
Yes, they were perfectly circular.


----------



## flashlight (May 13, 2008)

cmacclel, those are more than just OK! :thumbsup:

4sevens, we need beamshots; that kid's cute as a button; is that how you test lights?; is that your ride? oo:


----------



## skalomax (May 13, 2008)

flashlight said:


> cmacclel, those are more than just OK! :thumbsup:


 

Agreed, they're beautiful.
The F14 looks gorgeous!


----------



## Illum (May 13, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Also from the Commodore 64 computer demo "Mag Factor Three" that I wrote for the C=64 in mid-November 1992.



I didn't know commodore 64s are still in working order


----------



## 4sevens (May 13, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> So when you putting that thing up on eBay?


I need to put two more into the body and head. 
Do you think it'll sell on ebay? 


LED_Thrift said:


> 4sevens: is that you in the Fenix-sponsored roadster?
> Oh yeah, many good pictures there, thanks.


Yep  Thanks!


flashlight said:


> 4sevens, we need beamshots; that kid's cute as a button; is that how you test lights?; is that your ride? oo:


Thanks  Thats how I test misbehaving lights! Thats my ride for now 


Illum_the_nation said:


> I didn't know commodore 64s are still in working order


I just heard theres a 64 emulator for the iphone


----------



## Illum (May 13, 2008)

4sevens said:


>



first known portrait of 4sevens the forum has seen


----------



## 4sevens (May 13, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> first known portrait of 4sevens the forum has seen


Thats not me. It's Rothrandir.


----------



## Coop (May 13, 2008)

is it? I didn't recognize him without the pizza....:nana:


----------



## 4sevens (May 13, 2008)

Coop said:


> is it? I didn't recognize him without the pizza....:nana:


----------



## Black Rose (May 13, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I didn't know commodore 64s are still in working order


Google for Lemon64. C64 emulator for the PC.


----------



## Illum (May 13, 2008)

Coop said:


> is it? I didn't recognize him without the pizza....:nana:




me neither oo:

A friend sent me an Email called "right place right time"...
After I looked over the textless pics I dunno whether to laugh or cry...so I decided to post it here


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 13, 2008)

Illum.. all those are split-second shots! Amazing


----------



## Zephyr (May 14, 2008)

This is how I proposed...


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 14, 2008)

Zephyr: all we nerds want to know is: what kind of lights were used in the asile?


----------



## Zephyr (May 14, 2008)

LED_Thrift said:


> Zephyr: all we nerds want to know is: what kind of lights were used in the asile?




I went old skool that night....150 plus candlepower!


----------



## skalomax (May 14, 2008)

Zephyr said:


> I went old skool that night....150 plus candlepower!


 

Hey Zeph!
Congrats, pal.


----------



## Monocrom (May 14, 2008)

4sevens said:


> {Fenix TK10 with bullet in it}
> Do you think it'll sell on ebay?


 
Oh yes.... Then again, you might get a better price over at B/S/T.

That's one sweet collector's item you're sitting on.


----------



## Zephyr (May 14, 2008)

skalomax said:


> Hey Zeph!
> Congrats, pal.




Hey Buddy!

How ya doin'? Thanks so much!


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 15, 2008)

*Vet using flashlight [funny pic]*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2008)

What happens when you screw up while making Hamburger Helper:






   :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 18, 2008)

A couple of photos from Hamvention 2008 in Dayton...


----------



## chaoss (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Vet using flashlight [funny pic]*



PhotonBoy said:


>


 What a great pic P.B.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> ...


That monitor looks a lot like the ones of mine that were destroyed in the Ash Wednesday 2001 earthquake in Seattle.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 18, 2008)

Yikes, Craig! oo:

I looked at that monitor closely and found that it had the Trinityron-style vertical RGB stripe layout on the phosphors. Since I've never seen the business side of a phosphor screen before, I carefully picked up one of the pieces of shattered screen and looked at the phosphor side, noting a silvery coating. I rubbed my finger across it and found that the silvery powder rubbed off onto my finger and had the appearance of powdered aluminum with a slight hint of a paste in the mixture to act as a binder.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2008)

I just did a quick check of the server where the "smashed monitors" photographs were once stored, but I did not find them there.
And the computer I suspect they're on is not available until after I move, so I cannot show those photographs here.
But the front glass of the CRTs was quite thoroughly smashed in, not that unlike the busted monitor photograph that you posted.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 19, 2008)

A screen dump from the "AIDS Awareness" demo program I wrote on/for the Commodore 64 computer in September 1993.


----------



## Trashman (May 21, 2008)

While doing pick ups and deliveries in downtown Los Angeles, today, I drove by this restaurant on 8th Street, near Spring Street, and just had to snap a picture for the board! I pulled over an ran back to get the shot. At the bottom of the picture is the roof of a car that just happened to pull out of the driveway across the street, at the same time I wanted to get the shot, so I just stood behind the car. I really wanted to shoot it from about 10 feet closer, but I didn't get a chance, because just after snapping the shot, a big box truck pulled in front of the restaurant, obscuring the sign.


----------



## Burgess (May 21, 2008)

Ahhh . . . .


I was *wondering* what they'd do 

with all those old Tritium vials !


:devil:

_


----------



## Monocrom (May 21, 2008)

Trashman said:


> While doing pick ups and deliveries in downtown Los Angeles, today, I drove by this restaurant....


 
Looks like the perfect place for a "light" lunch.


----------



## skalomax (May 21, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Looks like the perfect place for a "light" lunch.


 

Hahahaha... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trashman (May 21, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Looks like the perfect place for a "light" lunch.




That's what I wanted to say! Actually, I was trying to think of something clever, but the only thing I could think of was to say that I wondered if they had "stellar" food. You nailed it, though, that is exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## Hitthespot (May 22, 2008)

I kept trying to get a decent shot of these birds in the snow. The lighting was terrible but they lined up for a perfect shot.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 23, 2008)

And three out of the four are resting on one leg. That's a cool shot.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 24, 2008)

The first screen (the "failsafe instruction" screen) of the "AIDS Awareness" demo program I wrote on/for the Commodore 64 computer in September 1993.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 24, 2008)




----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2008)

A screen I drew in the mid-1990s showing the arcade coin-op video game "Tempest" from 1980.
Although this is depicted as level 9, there are two enemies on this screen that do not exist at this level in the actual game.

1: Pulsars (that cyan colored squiggly thing in the right-hand lane) do not appear until level 17.
2: Fuseballs (that multicolor five-armed star near lower center) do not appear until level 11.


----------



## Illum (May 25, 2008)




----------



## HoopleHead (May 25, 2008)




----------



## kramer5150 (May 26, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> A screen I drew in the mid-1990s showing the arcade coin-op video game "Tempest" from 1980.
> Although this is depicted as level 9, there are two enemies on this screen that do not exist at this level in the actual game.
> 
> 1: Pulsars (that cyan colored squiggly thing in the right-hand lane) do not appear until level 17.
> 2: Fuseballs (that multicolor five-armed star near lower center) do not appear until level 11.



... I was able to pick that out in 10 seconds... I spent hours playing that game. Thanks for sharing, brings back memories. I liked all the Atari vector graphic games. Star castle and Star trek were 2 more of my favs.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2008)

Atari also made the vector games Gravitar and Major Havoc; I've never seen a Gravitar machine, but I did a conversion of another Atari vector game (possibly a Tempest machine) to Major Havoc when I worked for Norm's Vending in the early-1980s.


----------



## Changchung (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Black Rose (May 31, 2008)

Mother nature was a bit grumpy during the supper hour tonight.

Here's what she left at our back door:





Just noticed I got a shot of one of the Dorcy 9-LED flashlights and a lantern in the shot...

And in the garden:





Do you think we have enough solar LED lights?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2008)

A high-pressure sodium vapour lamp on the outside of a nearby structure at turn-on.






{_Monotone, almost robotic male voice_}
*WARP ACTIVATED...
10...
9...
8...
7...
6...
5...
4...
3...
2...
1...
EXCERSIZE EXTREME CAUTION!!!*






Same lamp after it has warmed up to near full intensity.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


>


 
*Yellow Alert! Yellow Alert!*


----------



## RA40 (Jun 6, 2008)

Scrimshaw snaps:

1-2. Linda Karst-Stone









3. Sandra Brady


----------



## 1 what (Jun 10, 2008)

0450 hours a couple of days ago.
The view from my bike.
A great way to start the day!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2008)

Photograph removed by request of some anonymous homophobic bungknocker. :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> A sign seen leaning against the bushes at Volunteer Park in Seattle after the Gay Pride Parade sometime between 1990 and 1992.
> (The BBS number you may see on it is defunct - please do not attempt to call it.)


 
Screw it. The lettering is tiny and faded. No need to explain to the kiddies who Mr. F happens to be.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 11, 2008)

Now that they've found water on Mars...


----------



## Illum (Jun 13, 2008)

heres a couple out of the ordinary


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Photograph removed by request of some anonymous homophobic bungknocker. :shakehead


 
If the guy didn't even have the stones to use his CPF alias, you shouldn't have removed it.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 14, 2008)

I took these at the zoo.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 14, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Photograph removed by request of some anonymous homophobic bungknocker. :shakehead




I think, some people just like to be offended. In a sense, being offended bolsters their self esteem, I think. 

Either that, or The LED Museum posts offensive pictures and some of us aren't offended. Sometime last year, on some random thread, he (I think, it was he, at least) posted an animated picture of a shirtless guy with a big belly, on a train (or bus), inadvertently bumping his belly into the face of female ride, and the words "bump" were written on the photo. I thought it was humorous and thought I'd steal it for future use. I mean, honestly, I didn't see anything offensive about it: the guy wasn't naked, and at the time, my belly looked very much like that of the guy's in the picture (though, it's *mostly* gone, now). Anyway, I used it to bump a sales thread I had on another forum and guess what? Yep, you guessed it, I offended somebody with that picture and it was removed. I still can't figure out what could be offensive about it. I mean, whomever was offended must have gone to the beach, before, right? Or a swimming pool, or anywhere in the world where there might be a fat guy with his shirt off. What then? What could they do? I'd post the animated pic here, but I don't want to make a repeat offender of myself. It would be helpful to find out what was wrong with it, though.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2008)

It wasn't me that posted that picture; I post pictures that are ***NOT*** intended to offend or even (what I think) would have even a remote possibility of doing so.
That picture of the sign leaning against the bushes in a park was viewed by me as totally inoffensive; apparently I was incorrect in making that assumption. :shakehead


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 14, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Photograph removed by request of some anonymous homophobic bungknocker. :shakehead



The term "anonymous" says it all, Craig. He is clearly insecure about something. Whomever it is, I strongly suggest a little introspection...

BTW there's a pride festival coming up in my area soon. I'll probably stop by and say hi to some of my friends there.

And no, I'm not.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 14, 2008)

The Air Force maintenance crews need better flashlights


----------



## Burgess (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't worry . . . .


Mag Instrument is hard at work, developing a Replacement.



Should begin shipping in 4th quarter 2012.



And, you can *bet* it'll be utilizing " Tried and True Technology ".



Remember, you heard it here First !


_


----------



## Trashman (Jun 14, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> The Air Force maintenance crews need better flashlights



I can't quite made out what it is. It could be an Ultrastinger, though, which isn't bad.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like it could very well be a Mag-Lite too -- the bezel (head) is oriented toward the front, so the barrel could look artificially small.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 14, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Looks like it could very well be a Mag-Lite too -- the bezel (head) is oriented toward the front, so the barrel could look artificially small.



Yep, that's true, too. If you zoom in on the picture, underneath the guy's middle finger, it sort of looks like the same shape of the switch on the Ultrastinger.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Well, guess who I went to see Sunday night? 3rd row!!!*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2008)

Who may I ask is she? :cornfused:


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Jun 17, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Who may I ask is she? :cornfused:


 

*Melissa Etheridge*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you. :thanks:
I've heard the name, but I do not listen to her music, so I had no idea who she was when you posted those photographs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 17, 2008)

+1 on Melissa Ethridge!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 26, 2008)

Sunset in Sacramento?
*NO!!!*
This photograph was taken at 5:09pm PDT on 06-26-08.
There is a forest fire burning somewhere within a 20 to 35 mile radius of here; the smoke from this fire is filtering the sun to a distinctly orangish color.


----------



## merry-itp (Jun 26, 2008)

Jimjonnes3630
WOW!fantastic pictures. So beautiful.


----------



## Reid (Jun 27, 2008)

Infant squirrel, rescued from the pavement out back, had fallen from the nest high above,
its mother was gone and never seen again, its two siblings smashed and half eaten by the ants,

when I looked down...





Delivered it to a wildlife rescue person, we fed the infant. 
Later it was transferred to a wildlife center for ultimate release to the wild.
It was a good night after all.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 27, 2008)

Reid, good for you for saving that baby squirrel! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reid (Jun 27, 2008)

Was really lucky to find this fellow who knows how to feed them. 
He's a firefighter who treats lost animals at his home, before they get transferred to a center up in the next county.




above, we've pumped him full of food and yet he wants more. below,_ bliss_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 28, 2008)

That last picture is so precious! You should consider submitting it to cuteoverload.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a Sharp GF-4545 ghetto blaster from ~1981.
It was special in that it had good loud sound and played cassettes properly even when the batteries in it were too low in voltage to function properly in other ghetto blasters.


----------



## Shreknow91 (Jul 1, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This is a Sharp GF-4545 ghetto blaster from ~1981.
> It was special in that it had good loud sound and played cassettes properly even when the batteries in it were too low in voltage to function properly in other ghetto blasters.






Let me guess... That is your ghettoblaster... there were many like it... but that one is yours?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine got left behind in Juneau AK. USA when I moved to Seattle in early-1984, so I no longer have this particular machine.
But I have been looking for one intermittently for the last six months or so.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 2, 2008)

Me in summer 1990 or summer 1991.
This was taken in a Seattle bar with one of my best friends at the time.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmmm...None of LED Museum's pics show up for me. Where are they hosted?


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jul 2, 2008)

looks like:
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us 

they show up fine for me
This last one is a great picture of Craig.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't know what's supposed to be on that page, but it's blank for me.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 2, 2008)

[Pictures aren't great but. . .]

. . .here's one that was an "unintentional" picture shot that shouldn't have happened, but I thought came out alright. Finger was on the button(?). And since CPF is about lights and all!

SureFire.X300 Mounted on N4RL








This one was just for fun when "experimenting" with the Macro function I just found on the digital camera at the time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 2, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> Don't know what's supposed to be on that page, but it's blank for me.


That particular page is supposed to be blank...I see a black screen with nothing on it.
What do you see?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> That particular page is supposed to be blank...I see a black screen with nothing on it.
> What do you see?


 
I see a bar of dark chocolate that was left out at Midnight, during a Blackout.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 3, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> That particular page is supposed to be blank...I see a black screen with nothing on it.
> What do you see?


Ummm.. same as before. It's blank.
I'm wondering why I can't see the pics you posted here. :thinking:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 3, 2008)

TAKE YOU DOWN


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2008)

Cat on a Warm Concrete Floor (covered with an I/O {Indoor/Outdoor} rug, that is).


----------



## dulridge (Jul 7, 2008)

Guiltiest looking dog I ever did see. Given that I was just about to have to wash the floor for the third time that day and he'd chewed the skirting board on the stairs he had cause to look guilty.







Here he is looking happier.


----------



## X Racer (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are some of my recent shots:


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 7, 2008)

My bro too these...

It's the "you're not gonna hit me with a bright light are you?" look





and another

"EDC-able"


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

4sevens said:


> My bro took these....


 
Awwww..... Da cuteness. :kewlpics:


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 7, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Awwww..... Da cuteness. :kewlpics:


I added some titles/captions...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

4sevens said:


> "EDC-able"


 
Pocket-sized kitty. :twothumbs





(I wish he was mine).


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 7, 2008)

4sevens said:


> My bro too these...
> 
> It's the "you're not gonna hit me with a bright light are you?" look
> 
> ...



Ooooh! I want one of those! :huh:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Ooooh! I want one of those! :huh:


 
I think that's the prototype. 

EDC-able tactical puppy might be available at the Fenix-Store in September.

Perhaps 4sevens will let us pre-order by the end of the month. :twothumbs


----------



## BVH (Jul 7, 2008)

Production in retail quantities might take a while!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

BVH said:


> Production in retail quantities might take a while!


 
No word yet if you'll be able to feed it AA or CR123 cells.... or perhaps even something else. 

Hmm....


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 7, 2008)

Does it come with a clicky tail?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2008)

Will it Tail-Stand ?

_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 7, 2008)

What's the runtime per charge? 

Is venting a problem?


----------



## BVH (Jul 7, 2008)

Controlling discharge current may be a problem at first.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 7, 2008)

It comes with a retractable strike bezel


----------



## verbie (Jul 7, 2008)

4sevens said:


> "EDC-able"


he is too adorable. how big will he grow? what kind of dog is that?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

I was able to get some info. about the prototype. :twothumbs

Here are some answers:

1 - No clickie tail. In fact, there are some issues with it. It seems to move erratically, on its own. Also, it's a bit soft to the touch.... like what you'll find on some Wolf-Eyes models. 

2 - No tail-standing ability. It protrudes quite a bit from the puppy. But it's a tactical puppy, it's not supposed to tailstand.

3 - Fully charged, the tactical puppy can run for miles! Be sure to get a good grip, otherwise it'll get away from you. The prototype is even more slippery than an E1B. Especially if you get it wet. But, it's water-proof! Water is not a problem at all for the tactical puppy. 

4 - Venting unfortunately is a bit of a problem. It happens quite a bit with the prototype. The mess can be a pain to clean up. But it's completely non-toxic. 

5 - The strike bezel, just like on a certain PentagonLights model can be easily retracted. Careful, the teeth on the strike bezel is not very sharp on the tactical puppy. Use of tactical puppy for striking violent attackers is not recommended. 

Hope this answers some of your questions. I won't be able to answer other questions since I'm all out of bribe money.... er, I mean.... favors! Yeah, I'm all out of favors.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

I always seem to be rescuing animals..

Baby quail...about 10-15 days old





Baby lizard









Desert Spiny about 8" long. No rescue here..he was just looking for a piece of shade near my front entryway.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the specs on the tactical puppy, Monocrom! He looks like a sweet little bundle of fun. In spite of the venting.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 9, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Thanks for the specs on the tactical puppy, Monocrom! He looks like a sweet little bundle of fun. In spite of the venting.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Shreknow91 (Jul 9, 2008)

4sevens said:


> My bro too these...
> 
> It's the "you're not gonna hit me with a bright light are you?" look
> 
> ...







Ladies and gents... I belive we have found the new mascot for CPF

What say ye?


----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2008)

yes yes yes! mascot!!!:twothumbs

someone needs to photoshop some CPF bling around his neck


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 9, 2008)

I second that!


----------



## Illum (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sure this doesn't need a caption





EDIT: wr0ng stuff....n0 lizards here, thats way t00 insulting t0 the ph0t0n king. I'll add s0mething else that g0es with f00d...

mmm, how about...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'm sure this doesn't need a caption....


 
"Lunch with PK."

I gave it one anyway.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 10, 2008)

So let's get this straight, Illum: when PK came to lunch with you, you served him that _*lizard*_ to eat??!? LOL!


----------



## Changchung (Jul 10, 2008)

You ask for pets???

This two are mine














This is me playing around...


----------



## Illum (Jul 10, 2008)

DM51 said:


> So let's get this straight, Illum: when PK came to lunch with you, you served him that _*lizard*_ to eat??!? LOL!


I edited


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I edited


 
What's he holding in your edited post? :thinking:


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a pic I took a few days ago; I couldn't resist adding a couple of eyes. It's a sign being slowly consumed by a tree. It's located at the entrance to a trail in Kentville, Nova Scotia. There's a large geocache a few hundred feet up the trail.


----------



## Illum (Jul 12, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> What's he holding in your edited post? :thinking:



its a personal change....a pic of PK and a pic of a lizard couple mating doesn't go together. So I made the change


----------



## Essexman (Jul 15, 2008)

So there I am at Goodwood festival of speed, my friend is working taking pics, I'm the bag boy for the day. Then he gets a ride in a Ford RS200 Evo group B rally car! 
I become the photographer all of the sudden. I had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2008)

This is one of the photographs from the new house I'll be moving to in two weeks - this one is of part of the back patio.
There is a small wasp nest out here (under the eaves of the house not visible in this photograph); but during the time I was there I did not see any insects - just the nest itself.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 18, 2008)

No one was hurt.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## 4sevens (Aug 15, 2008)

Happiness is...

A handful of apples!





...and when you share them!


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 16, 2008)

Zoom Airlines Boeing 767

Flight 643 from London (UK) landing at Ottawa International this afternoon.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 16, 2008)

Apple juice yummmm


----------



## dulridge (Aug 19, 2008)

The northernmost inhabited point on the Scottish mainland - a dreadful tourist trap solely dedicated to separating tourists and their money as quickly as possible.

Mostly inhabited by German and Dutch bikers at the time. Seems to me that evolution is happening - previously many foreign bikers seemed to have the survival instincts of soap herrings - they were rather saner this year. I have seen maniacs at well over 100mph on single track roads barely wider than a car with visibility of about 100 metres.


----------



## London Lad (Aug 19, 2008)

My baby:


----------



## Xygen (Aug 20, 2008)

Now here's my contribution:
*Had to remove it*


----------



## DM51 (Aug 20, 2008)

Xygen, that is a very nice pic indeed, but it is 1024 x 680 pixels, which is too big - please downsize it to no more than 800 pixels please.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 20, 2008)

Emergency LAN extension


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 21, 2008)

Bambi was checking out my backyard this morning. It saw me at the door and waited while I went for the camera.






Geoff


----------



## will (Aug 21, 2008)

The blimp getting ready to take off.. Interesting to note - there is only one landing gear tire.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 22, 2008)

My first Viva Piñata™ poster.

In this poster, you can see (clockwise from the top):
_
One of many Buzzlegums (the bee-like character)
Hudson Horstachio
Paulie Preztail
Fergy Fudgehog
Franklin Fizzlybear
_






My second Viva Piñata™ poster, showing several of the characters from the program.

You can see (from left to right):
_
Hudson Horstachio
Fergy Fudgehog
Franklin Fizzlybear
Paulie Preztail
_


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Aug 22, 2008)

I live very close to this beach.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 22, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> Bambi was checking out my backyard this morning. It saw me at the door and waited while I went for the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot! My Wife took these two in our back yard.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 28, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Zoom Airlines Boeing 767
> 
> Flight 643 from London (UK) landing at Ottawa International this afternoon.


Looks like that may be the last picture I ever take of the Zoom 676s.

Zoom Airlines suspended operations this afternoon, leaving hundreds of passengers stranded in Canada and the UK.


----------



## Illum (Aug 28, 2008)

Probably not the most appropriate but...I came across this somewhere today


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## chimo (Aug 29, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


>



Looks like they got too obvious with the clone tool when they edited out the wheel and duplicated the lower fork.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, it's *way* too obvious.


But then, *we *know what to look for.



_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 31, 2008)

The graphic on the front of the Viva Piñata shirt that I use most Saturdays.
I've got two more on the way.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 31, 2008)

A photo of one of my tortoises, taken while it was walking on a pebblestone walkway, then artsied up a bit on the PC. The applied effects make for a pretty neat merging of the tortoise's head, legs and carapace and the background pebbles. But it _started_ as a photo, in any case. (You'll have to click to view the larger version.)


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone want to guess what this is a photo of?

Someone else who has posted to this thread already knows part of the answer.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 1, 2008)

"Hey! Where is everybody??"


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 1, 2008)

"the 6 Billion Dollar experiment"  Or is it 10 Billion? LOL










will they the find higgs boson? extra dimensions? or destroy earth? :candle:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2008)

The third Viva Piñata poster I now have on the way.

In this picture you can see Dr. Quackberry and Cecil Coacadile {_sp?_}.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2008)

Photograph of a nearly-full moon through the leaves of a tree. 
Taken on the evening of 09-12-08 in northern Sacramento CA. USA.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2008)

A pet rat I used to have.
Her name was Missy.
She was on AFV (America's Funniest Home Videos) in November 1998






The same rat; this time in a potted tree.


----------



## Coop (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a pic I snapped on the way home after a nightshift... Only editing done was resizing to comply with cpf rules and adding a little border.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's some giant shrooms I spotted today while taking a hike. If any fungoids out there know what these are, please tell.
















Geoff


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 15, 2008)

the Yungas Road 





What a awesome place to ride. 1000-2000ft drop on the side, waterfalls causing landslides, NOW thats just wicked.:naughty:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2008)

A couple of cows "lying down on the job" as it were. 
This is what I believe is a *VERY* small ranch located ~0.30 mile from my home in north Sacramento CA. USA.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2008)

My fourth Viva Piñata poster; it arrived just a short time ago today.
In it, you can see (clockwise from top):
_
Parrot (I don't know his name right off the bat, but I think he's the DJ)
Hudson Horstachio
Fergie Fudgehog
Paulie Preztail
Franklin Fizzlybear
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 18, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> A couple of cows "lying down on the job" as it were.
> This is what I believe is a *VERY* small ranch located ~0.30 mile from my home in north Sacramento CA. USA.



That's udderly cute. 
What a moooooving scene.
Ok, so I'm milking this.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Eric242 (Sep 19, 2008)

I was on a hike today and came across an in germany endangered and scarce male ladybird spider (Eresus cinnaberinus). I´ve never seen one of these before, beautiful little species, just about 10mm long (without the legs).






Eric


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2008)

A flat-top "pyramid" made from bails of hay (not "hey") approximately 1.4 miles from home up El Centro road in north Sacramento CA. USA.


----------



## MWClint (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2008)

That girl looks like she came from the TV program Digimon.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 20, 2008)

lol, guess somone forgot to flush...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> That girl looks like she came from the TV program Digimon.


 
I saw a portion of the animated program that shows the girl. That particular part of the scene lasts about 2 seconds. But someone liked it enough to put it on a loop with polka music. And, it's actually fun to watch. Here's the link....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WNDh_tFIHn4


----------



## Burgess (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you, Monocrom. :thumbsup:


That was indeed entertaining and "different".




Somebody certainly has quite an imagination, eh ?



Wonder what they are actually singing about ? ? ?


_


----------



## Illum (Sep 21, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> A flat-top "pyramid" made from bails of hay (not "hey") approximately 1.4 miles from home up El Centro road in north Sacramento CA. USA.



now _that _will look like an awesome campfire, some gas here....kerosene there...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Wonder what they are actually singing about ? ? ?
> 
> 
> _


 
Glad you liked it. 

Perhaps a kind-hearted CPFer with a Finnish background will find this topic, and translate.


----------



## Coop (Sep 22, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps a kind-hearted CPFer with a Finnish background will find this topic, and translate.



No finnish background, but there's plenty of sites in the interweb where this info can be found. Like this one: http://www.noside.com/nsd6010note.html (scroll all the way to the bottom). Keep in mind that the version in the animation is the one by the band Loituma, which contains a bunch of gibberish....


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 22, 2008)

Coop said:


> No finnish background, but there's plenty of sites in the interweb where this info can be found. Like this one: http://www.noside.com/nsd6010note.html (scroll all the way to the bottom). Keep in mind that the version in the animation is the one by the band Loituma, which contains a bunch of gibberish....


 
Ah, number 10. That's the title of the polka song used in the animation loop. 

Glad you posted. :thanks:


----------



## Burgess (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you, Coop !


:goodjob:
_


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 25, 2008)

Crysis Warhead...


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 25, 2008)

Eric242 said:


> Eric


 
Eric, that's one of the coolest looking spiders I've ever seen. 

Props to his designer and wardrobe guy...


----------



## Changchung (Sep 26, 2008)

Some funny...


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 1, 2008)

This sign pointing to a fruit & vegetable farm has been up for at least several weeks; so I do not think it's seasonal for Halloween.


----------



## hopkins (Oct 2, 2008)

California hiking


----------



## will (Oct 2, 2008)

Building an arificial reef, Lighthouse Point, Florida


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 3, 2008)

Smile!!!
You're on Candid Camera!!!




This pole-mounted camera is on El Centro Road near Arena Blvd. in north Sacramento CA. USA. A red light on its front blinks at frequent intervals; possibly when it is taking a photograph.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 7, 2008)

From the SpongeBob SquarePants episode "Sing a Song of Patrick".
This is right after the studio band records Patrick's song.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 8, 2008)

A "punkin" (pumpkin) patch near my home in north Sacramento CA. USA.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 8, 2008)

Neat picture, Craig! Linus nods approvingly.


----------



## Jeep olllllo (Oct 8, 2008)

Its photoshopped, but scary ^





fun with ballons^


----------



## Jeep olllllo (Oct 8, 2008)

^ Owl on our porch. a rare find considering I live 3.5 miles from the Detroit border. Not too many Owls in the city. My son saw it first. My wife and I thought he was pulling our leg when he told us about it!





^ My favorite pic of all time! Taken by myself this past August. Pic is of my red 4 door Jeep wrangler reflecting in the chrome of a 1950's car. Car was stopped at a redlight and I stopped along side of him....I noticed the reflection and started screaming like a psycho for my wife to hand me the camera quick!!!!





^ the scariest car grill ever!!!! Above pic taken by my wife. Both car pics were taken at the "Woodward dream cruise" . Its an annual classic car cruise that is supposed to be the largest in the world. Usually about 50,000 classic cars and over 2 million people attend every year. If you like cars, you owe it to yourself to attend. Its free and you just stand by the road and watch the cars drive past. FWIW "woodward avenue" (where the event is held) was the first paved road in the united states.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeep olllllo said:


> fun with ballons^


 
You have no idea how much I want to try that. :twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 10, 2008)

i wouldn't mind living here:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 11, 2008)

Volcán Poas, Costa Rica:


----------



## qip (Oct 12, 2008)

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Patriot (Oct 12, 2008)

qip said:


>




um....:tinfoil: Please explain...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2008)

*To: qip ~*

It's even more beautiful up close. (You can see the two distinct beams reaching the heavens). 

They did an excellent job this year, as they always do every year, with the Tribute.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> um....:tinfoil: Please explain...


 
9/11 Tribute, New York City, every year on the anniversary of the Mass Murders.

(I could have said "act of terrorism," but why sugar-coat it)?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

Monocrom, how far do you live from ground zero?

Those lights must be a sight.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Monocrom, how far do you live from ground zero?
> 
> Those lights must be a sight.


 
'Bout an hour and a half by bus & subway. Quite a bit less if I'm headed into Manhattan from work.

Yeah, they are definitely a sight to behold. They're only on for a couple of days a year.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 13, 2008)

cool!!!

I cant imagine the busy world of NYC.... Must be nuts 

Heres some more Pics of the Lights, Unreal.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> cool!!!
> 
> I can't imagine the busy world of NYC.... Must be nuts


 
Most of the time, it's not too bad. Rush-hour in the subways is the only time that you're truly reminded of how crowded the city actually is. Go to Time Square at 5:00am, and you'd swear you're the last human being left on Earth. Sometimes, on foot, you do have to push your way through the crowds. 

Might as well post a cool pic while I'm in this thread....

Cellphone pic I took on a visit to Hersey Park in Hersey, P.A.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a fan of miniature orchids; took this one last week (that's my index finger under the flowers!):


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> 9/11 Tribute, New York City, every year on the anniversary of the Mass Murders.
> 
> (I could have said "act of terrorism," but why sugar-coat it)?





It must have something to do with me living out west that I didn't know what that photo was  and regarding the verbiage you chose, it's aye ok with with me since it's also the way I see it.




*greenLED
*neat picture. I like it when people stop to appreciate such tiny wonders of nature. I'm always amazed at God's intricacy.


----------



## qip (Oct 14, 2008)

9-11 tribute

this pic got my attention cause it was shot so far away that you could get a real good look of how high the beams gets


----------



## qip (Oct 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> *To: qip ~*
> 
> It's even more beautiful up close. (You can see the two distinct beams reaching the heavens).
> 
> They did an excellent job this year, as they always do every year, with the Tribute.





if it was a foggy night , it would have been great to go there and shine a beam right next to the twin beams  gonna need a real big thrower too


----------



## greenLED (Oct 14, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> *greenLED
> *neat picture. I like it when people stop to appreciate such tiny wonders of nature. I'm always amazed at God's intricacy.


:thanks: 
Indeed! I may never be financially wealthy in my line of work, but some of the amazing stuff that I've see sure make up for it.


----------



## chimo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Not GreenLED -> GreenGIANT*  :laughing:


greenLED said:


> I'm a fan of miniature orchids; took this one last week (that's my index finger under the flowers!):


----------



## greenLED (Oct 14, 2008)

chimo said:


> *Not GreenLED -> GreenGIANT*  :laughing:



My cover's been blown. This is me in real life!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 14, 2008)

Miniature Orchids... so _that's _what those are called! Thanks, GreenLED. I saw lots of them at the park last weekend, and they're pretty neat.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 15, 2008)

qip said:


> if it was a foggy night , it would have been great to go there and shine a beam right next to the twin beams  gonna need a real big thrower too


 
Maybe one of those Hollywood Spotlights. But even a Surefire Beast would look dim by those twin beams.


----------



## griff (Oct 15, 2008)

I started this with a PD-s


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 15, 2008)

This CATV (cable television) utility line in north Sacramento CA. USA needs no conventional insulators because it carries less than 18 volts, and the plastic insulation over the outer cable is more than sufficient to insulate it from ground.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 15, 2008)

GOVERNMENT HEALTH WARNING
DO NOT SWALLOW CHEWING-GUM!!


----------



## BUZ (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^ :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Oct 15, 2008)

I went shopping the other day and came upon mango's...but i felt compelled to turn my phone cam on and snapped the pic. 
whats wrong with this picture?:nana:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 15, 2008)

Dude, those are the smallest watermelons I've seen (not to mention overpriced!).


----------



## Illum (Oct 15, 2008)

and no, the watermelon aisle had them correct.
If my camera wasn't out of memory I could've taken what they put on the onion lot:green:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 15, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> This CATV (cable television) utility line in north Sacramento CA. USA needs no conventional insulators because it carries less than 18 volts, and the plastic insulation over the outer cable is more than sufficient to insulate it from ground.



Interesting. And I'm guessing that the crack in the pole has absolutely nothing to do with the lack of an expansion loop in the cable.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 15, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Interesting. And I'm guessing that the crack in the pole has absolutely nothing to do with the lack of an expansion loop in the cable.


LOL and I'm thinking it soon will be on the ground :laughing:


----------



## RA40 (Oct 16, 2008)

Playing around on a DOF shot:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 16, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> GOVERNMENT HEALTH WARNING
> DO NOT SWALLOW CHEWING-GUM!!





L...M...A...O ............. 


THAT WAS GREAT .... ! ..... have to show the wife
.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2008)

El Centro Road in north Sacramento CA. USA.
I drive my electric wheelchair along here several times a week, so I am rather familiar with this view.


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 24, 2008)

cool topic 

been a while since i've been in the field, but have some images. now i am with a broken camera :mecry:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice spring morning in the UK,taken in April 2008


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 24, 2008)

anyone know why my image is NOT working? here is the url http://www.pbase.com/v_dave/image/63804945

thanks


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 24, 2008)

virtualbeing said:


> anyone know why my image is NOT working? here is the url http://www.pbase.com/v_dave/image/63804945
> 
> thanks


You may have to use photobucket or imageshack to upload here.

[edited] this thread may help
here


----------



## Illum (Oct 24, 2008)

virtualbeing said:


> anyone know why my image is NOT working? here is the url http://www.pbase.com/v_dave/image/63804945
> 
> thanks



hosted:thumbsup:


----------



## virtualbeing (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks guys. i learn something new every day. ok every ten minutes


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 26, 2008)

snow ball anyone? not unusual, but we don't get a lot of snow in the UK especially in summer.


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 26, 2008)

Continued


----------

